# Composers you discovered



## Sol Invictus

Any composers you have discovered in the soundtrack of a film?


----------



## Pugg

Sol Invictus said:


> Any composers you have discovered in the soundtrack of a film?


Welcome to Talk Classical.
Do you mean, like seeing the Mozart film and hen became Mozart fan?


----------



## Sol Invictus

My apologies, I should have clarified. Hearing a composer's work in a soundtrack of a film not necessarily a biopic of the composer. My example is Arvo Part's Fratres for Cello and Percussion in There Will Be Blood.


----------



## Pugg

Sol Invictus said:


> My apologies, I should have clarified. Hearing a composer's work in a soundtrack of a film not necessarily a biopic of the composer. My example is Arvo Part's Fratres for Cello and Percussion in There Will Be Blood.


Thanks for clearing this up, next thing; thinking very hard.
Will be back.


----------



## Merl

Similarly, I came to Arvo Part because Tabula Rasa was used on a BBC documentary. Back then the internet was in its infancy and even though my neighbour was into classical music, and had seen the same documentary, he didn't know what it was either. Years later I tracked it down after it appeared in the background of another documentary but was credited, this time. I bought the original ECM CD in a secondhand CD shop for £1. Unfortunately it got lost in a house move at the end of the 90s.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

After having seen _The Shining_, I checked out my local record library to see if they had any Penderecki. They only had one recording of his, which didn't feature in the movie, but made a big impression on me nonetheless - it was the _St Luke Passion_, with the Kraków Philharmonic conducted by Henryk Czyż. The recording, and the work itself, remains a favourite to this day.


----------



## delilahx

I discovered classical music thanks to Stanley Kubrick's films.


----------



## Sol Invictus

Actually, it was the scherzo from Beethoven's Ninth in A Clockwork Orange that made me start to take classic music very seriously.


----------



## Canaeus

I discovered Wojciech Kilar, a Polish composer by watching Bram Stoker's Dracula :devil:


----------



## Sol Invictus

Canaeus said:


> I discovered Wojciech Kilar, a Polish composer by watching Bram Stoker's Dracula :devil:


That's a great find! The soundtrack is definitely my favorite part of that film.


----------

